# Might be nothing but it's bothering me



## walkingwounded (May 7, 2011)

I've gotten myself in a complete tangle. I realize this may sound hyper-anxious to some but please humour me so I can stop all sorts of thoughts whirling round in my head...

I have just been on facebook browsing my H's photos. I came across a photo which is a few years old now. It is of him in the middle of two pretty girls on a night out with his arms round them and a big grin on his face. One of his friends has captioned it "the cat that got the cream."

I do not know either of these girls. Looking at him in the pic I am 99% sure it is since we have been together. All sorts of thoughts are going through my head now. I am telling myself it is quite plausible someone took a pic of him and he doesn't know the girls and it was just a bit of fun. Then I think, well, someone else has taken this photo of him, he's posed for it, AND posted it on his facebook account which FWIW he's only had since after we've been together. At the very least I think it's disrespectful to me. At most I'm wondering, he didn't do anything did he... 

Prior to his escapades I wouldn't have thought anything about it. In fact I would have probably rolled my eyes and thought nothing of it. Now, I'd like to think there's no way he'd be so stupid to do something then post such a picture on his fb but my stomach is churning...

I *know* I just need to ask him but I know he's going to tell me I'm overreacting, it's from years ago so why am I bothered now, it didn't mean anything, he just lacks empathy at times and I don't think he's suddenly going to be particularly better at it.

Any words of advice? I hate little things like this coming up.


----------



## Eli-Zor (Nov 14, 2010)

> I *know* I just need to ask him but I know he's going to tell me I'm overreacting, it's from years ago so why am I bothered now, it didn't mean anything, he just lacks empathy at times and I don't think he's suddenly going to be particularly better at it.


Delete the pic for him and wait, if he says anything smile and ask who were stating the same reasons you posted.


----------



## HerToo (Oct 3, 2011)

You can say "Wow! That's an old picture. What's that from? And the 'Cat that got the cream' caption makes no sense. Cute girls, no wonder you were smiling."

That way, it's just asking and not challenging.


----------

